# Nieuwe Linux Multimedia gebruikersgroep

## socialdefect

Vanuit de NLLGG zijn we  bezig met het oprichten van een gebruikersgroep voor Linux en open source multimedia gebruikers.

Het doel is om artiesten, kunstenaars, verenigingen, programeurs en enthousiastelingen uit NL en BE bij elkaar te brengen, onze kennis te delen en samen leuke events op te zetten waar we vooral willen pronken met de eindresultaten om zo een breder publiek aan te trekken.

We zijn nog op zoek naar personen die ons willen bijstaan in de organisatie.

Op het moment kunnen we vooral mensen gebruiken die goede ideeen hebben in te brengen en personen die willen helpen met het opzetten en beheren van de (Drupal) website + forum.

Heb je interesse neem dan even contact met ons op via onze contact pagina

----------

## MG

Dit interesseert mij wel en Linux heeft een hoop interessante grafische software beschikbaar, waaronder mijn absolute favorieten (veel destijds en aanvankelijk voor IRIX), zoals Houdini.   

(Ik ben trouwens, mocht het iets uitmaken of een meerwaarde hebben voor deze draad, een gediplomeerd grafisch/multimedia vormgever; gespecialiseerd en geïnteresseerd in z.g.n. post-productie technieken.)

----------

